# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  6 weeks out from first show.

## splitsoul

I'm 6weeks out from my first show.
my weight is 187 pounds, weightclass is 176.
I'm doing 2 hours of cardio per day. 1 hour in the morning and 1 hour in the evening.

Diet is 2238Kcal low 5 days a week. 
Protein 230g Carbs 102g fat 101g

Diet is 2521Kcal "high" 2 days a week. 
Protein 245g Carbs 171g fat 95g

My "coach" keeps telling me i'm on time fat% wise, but i dont think so.
So please set my mind at ease or light a fire under my ass!
Pictures are taken on a high carb day after chest workout.

----------


## splitsoul

These are taken 2 days later after 2 consequtive low carb days after arm workout.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

You are doing great bud. Striations in the quads are looking sick. Your BF is good for being 14 days out. Just don't peak too early, good luck!

----------


## splitsoul

according to 1-point caliper measurement my fat% is 7-8% does that seem fairly accurate?
i would like to come out in the 3-4% range come contest time.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I'm never good at guessing but that seems pretty close.

----------


## FireGuy

You are on target for being 6 weeks out, I have to totally disagree with HawaiianPride on being able to be ready in two weeks. You still have a good 6-8lbs of bodyfat to lose and need to harden up quite a bit as well. Nothing 6 weeks of correct dieting cant fix though. My biggest suggestion would be to find a posing coach and get to work. Your mandatories need some work. Overall looking good, nice size and shape.

----------


## splitsoul

Would it be a good idea to lower my kcals a bit and shoot for about 2pound weightloss per week from now on?
I have an appointment with a posing coach tomorrow but it will be the only time I have access to his services.
Any pointers to posing are welcome.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I agree with Fireguy you are right on target in 6 weeks, keep your head on straight and you are good to go...and listen only to one person your coach...XXL

----------


## splitsoul

Thanks for your advice.
Keeping a straight head is proving to be quite difficult, I keep second guessing every decision I make.
I will post progress pics at least every week.

----------


## splitsoul

Double post.

----------


## Dukkit

looking solid. pull it all together in the next 6 weeks and youll do well

kick some ass bro

----------


## 6ft5

Just wanted to say you look great! Good luck man. Also Fireguy and XXL are great they know there shiot!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Thanks for your advice.
> Keeping a straight head is proving to be quite difficult, I keep second guessing every decision I make.
> I will post progress pics at least every week.


That's why you have a trainer do not make any decisions, you hire a trainer to make decision so you never have to second guess anything...good luck and listen to the guy you hired...XXL

----------


## splitsoul

I don't have a coach per se, its a friend with some insight in the sport who lends a critical eye.
And I adjust my diet and training according to his advice on where my fat% should be at any given time.

----------


## Death

looks like your right on time bud, keep up the great work!

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

lookin good brotha, ya go a big ol rib cage like me too mines wide as ****

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> You are on target for being 6 weeks out, I have to totally disagree with HawaiianPride on being able to be ready in two weeks. You still have a good 6-8lbs of bodyfat to lose and need to harden up quite a bit as well. Nothing 6 weeks of correct dieting cant fix though. My biggest suggestion would be to find a posing coach and get to work. Your mandatories need some work. Overall looking good, nice size and shape.


Makes more sense. My knowledge lacks in regards to pre-contest conditioning.

----------


## maxdose

For 6 weeks out you look good to me.
Everyone will have their opinion, the low back and glute area is the area I usually pay attention to for myself or anyone else, usually alot of fellows look great in front/side poses, but turning to the rear they will look soft in the low back, glute ham tie ins.
Nice work, listen to your trainer, hes got you this far, follow through.

----------


## dirtybrd

OP, How tall are you?

----------


## FireGuy

How did you do?

----------

